# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  سؤال عن المنهج العلمي في وصف مخطوط

## أبوسعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أحبائي أعضاء مجلسنا العلمي
المرجو من إخوتي أن يبيّنوا لنا المنهج العلمي في وصف مخطوط من تراثنا الإسلامي
بارك الله فيكم مع إدراج مثال حتى نستفيد

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

هل من مجيب يا إخواني؟؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

يمكنك الرجوع لأهم الكتب التي تناولت التحقيق ، إذا كان هذا ينفعك جمعت لك الكتب في روابط فعالة ، وفقك الله أخي الكريم .

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

نعم بارك الله فيك أختي وزادك نورا وعلما

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

حسن ... 
تفضل حمل مشكورا، وأول كتاب كنت قد اطلعت عليه ودرسنا منه استاذنا في السنة التحضيرية ماجستير ...
****
1 - 
عنوان الكتاب: تحقيق النصوص ونشرها
• المؤلف: عبد السلام هارون
• نبذة عن الكتاب:
الناشر: مكتبة الخانجي
رقم الطبعة: 7
تاريخ الطبعة: 1998
نوع التغليف: عادي ورقي 
عدد الصفحات: 160
حجم الكتاب: 4.08 ميجا
هنا
أو
الرابط اضغط على الصورة :

 
وإليك هذه المجموعة :
2 - 
عنوان الكتاب: معجم مصطلحات المخطوط العربي قاموس كوديكولوجي
المؤلف: أحمد شوقي بنبين - مصطفى طوبي
حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
الناشر: الخزانة الحسنية الرباط
سنة النشر: 2005
عدد المجلدات: 1
رقم الطبعة: 3
عدد الصفحات: 478
الحجم (بالميجا): 6
هنا
أو 
هنا
3 - 
عنوان الكتاب: تحقيق التراث
المؤلف: عبد الهادي الفضلي
حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
الناشر: مكتبة العلم - جدة
سنة النشر: 1402 - 1982
عدد المجلدات: 1
رقم الطبعة: 1
عدد الصفحات: 235
الحجم (بالميجا): 3
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5462
4 - 
اسم الكتاب:
ضبط النص والتعليق عليه
اسم المؤلف:
الدكتور بشّار عوّاد معروف
الرابط هنا الله المستعان

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

5 - 
عنوان الكتاب: قواعد تحقيق المخطوطات
المؤلف: صلاح الدين المنجد
حالة الفهرسة: غير مفهرس
الناشر: دار الكتاب الجديد
سنة النشر: 1987
عدد المجلدات: 1
رقم الطبعة: 7
عدد الصفحات: 32
الحجم (بالميجا): 1

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4081

6 - 
• عنوان الكتاب: فن فهرسة المخطوطات (مدخل وقضايا)
• المؤلف: فيصل الحفيان
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=925

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

7 - 
الموضوع للأخ الفاضل الطيب وفقه الله لكل خير ( ابن عدي ) في منتديات المصورة :
_"صناعة المخطوط العربي الإسلامي من الترميم إلى التجليد"_


الدورة التدريبية الدولية التي كانت بإمارة دبي - بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة (سلمها الله من كل سوء) - برعاية مركز جمعة الماجد، والمنظمة الإسلامية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة
على دورتين:
الأولى: من 26 ذي الحجة 1417هـ إلى 9 محرم 1418هـ.
وصدرت الأبحاث في مجلد (648 صفحة).
قدم له ووضع فهارسه د. عز الدين بن زغيبة،،

والثانية: من 21 جماد الآخر إلى 3 رجب 1420هـ.
وصدرت الأبحاث في مجلد (506 صفحة).
قدم له معالي جمعة ماجد،،

الدورة الأولى: http://www.archive.org/details/SANAHA-1
الدورة الثانية: http://www.archive.org/details/SANAHA-2

_وهذه روابط أخرى على المديافير:_
الدورة الأولى: http://www.mediafire.com/?wm2zkkhonio
الدورة الثانية: http://www.mediafire.com/?egzqhhncmqz

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

8 - عنوان الكتاب: قواعد فهرسة المخطوطات العربية
 المؤلف: صلاح الدين المنجد
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

9 - عنوان الكتاب: المرشد الوثيق إلى مراجع البحث وأصول التحقيق
 المؤلف: جاسم بن محمد بن مهلهل الياسين - عدنان بن سالم الرومي
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

10 - عنوان الكتاب: محاضرات في تحقيق النصوص
 المؤلف: هلال ناجي
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

11- 
 عنوان الكتاب: صيانة المخطوطات علما وعملا

 المؤلف: مصطفى السيد يوسف

هنا

12 - 
عنوان الكتاب: صيانة المخطوطات علما وعملا
 المؤلف: مصطفى السيد يوسف
هنا
13 - 
عنوان الكتاب: أصول كتابة البحث وقواعد التحقيق (نسختان)
 المؤلف: مهدي فضل الله
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

14 - 
عنوان الكتاب: مناهج تحقيق التراث بين القدامى والمحدثين
 المؤلف: رمضان عبد التواب
هنا
15 - 
عنوان الكتاب: المنهاج في تأليف البحوث وتحقيق المخطوطات
 المؤلف: محمد التونجي
هنا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أي رابط يصعب تحمبله معك أو أخطأت فيه ( سهوا ) ، أعيد رفعه لك أو تصحيحه .
والله ذكرتني أول سنة تحضيرية ، كنت أفكر في تحقيق مخطوط ، ثم غبرت المسار .
وأتمنى أن يفيدك الإخوة الأفاضل .
وفقك الله .

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

الله، والله أثلجت صدري أختاه
بارك الله فيك ووفقك في دراستك وسلمك من كل الشرور
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الله، والله أثلجت صدري أختاه
> بارك الله فيك ووفقك في دراستك وسلمك من كل الشرور
> جزاك الله خيرا


 وفيك بارك الله ... اللهم آمين ، ولك بالمثل .

----------

